# Lap Top For Collage



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Have one headed to collage next fall, Looking for recommendations for a good lap top computer for him. Size, speed, a good brand nothing to fancy, taking care of things isn't his strong point so durability is needed. A little lost and not sure where to start.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Most of the things being done in colleges theses days are done on a Mac. I know it's what I picked up when I went. All the computer labs ( where i went) are mac labs. Apple gives a discount to students and I would buy the protection plan for it just to be on the safe side. Also he can back up all his stuff in an iCloud so if something were to happen to the laptop he still has his school work. 
Good luck!


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba Satellite or Lenovo. Both very sound machines, top rated, low maint, and reasonably priced (under 500$). Don't get Windows 8.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

houndlover said:


> Toshiba Satellite or Lenovo. Both very sound machines, top rated, low maint, and reasonably priced (under 500$). Don't get Windows 8.


 There maybe no choice but to get Windows 8 if buying new. And the longer it goes IF there are a few makers still with 7 it won;t be long as news has been coming out that all New Computers will be 8 period, no 7


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mac Book Pro
Once you go Mac, you'll never go back.
Never had problems with the Mac like I did with my PC.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Allen W said:


> Have one headed to collage next fall, Looking for recommendations for a good lap top computer for him. Size, speed, a good brand nothing to fancy, taking care of things isn't his strong point so durability is needed. A little lost and not sure where to start.


Educational uses for computers aren't normally very demanding. You should be able to find a new laptop PC with Windows in the $250 to $300 range that will meet his needs. Keep your eye on local sale ads.

If it were me, I would be looking for a used laptop at eBay in the $100 to $150 range. But not everyone has confidence in used equipment like I do.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd check with the school if he has pick one. My son now a sophomore got a free laptop for attending as a freshmen. My daughter just replaced hers this year through the school for like $300. She is a senior and it was some kind of group purchase/offer through the school.
They attend two different smaller pubic universities. Check with the bookstore at the school and see what they offer. They are PC's not Mac's, I really don't know about size or quality.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

He knows several boys going there, maybe they can give him an idea of what he needs.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

All the school recommended computers died by Junior year. My youngest DD is on her third as she goes back to grad school. Three to cover 8 years.

I just replaced my IBM think pad w/ a Lenovo think pad the first one still worked after 7 years but was starting to show it's age.

My new one is built as well as the IBM [same manufacturer] only quicker & w/ up to date features!


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

My MacBook pro has served me well in these (5) years of college. Yes, it is higher initially but it is in excellent shape and runs like a top with no professional servicing. And I'm known to be very hard on my stuff, especially the portable objects!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

DS 21 has a Lenovo with 17.3" screen, purchased May 2009, about $700. Other than the hinge wearing out, very solid. He did replace the hinge, took about 2-1/2 hours, part was only $25. DS 19 has an HP with 17.3" screen, purchased June 2011, about $600, loves it. Both units have been reliable. They don't take their laptops to class for notes, however, they still do that by hand, or do without.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Chixarecute said:


> DS 21 has a Lenovo with 17.3" screen, purchased May 2009, about $700. Other than the hinge wearing out, very solid. He did replace the hinge, took about 2-1/2 hours, part was only $25. DS 19 has an HP with 17.3" screen, purchased June 2011, about $600, loves it. Both units have been reliable. They don't take their laptops to class for notes, however, they still do that by hand, or do without.


Pricey for a college laptop. I had something like this in mind for $270.

Lenovo ThinkPad R400 Notebook PC - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.26GHz, 2GB DDR3, 160GB HDD, DVD-ROM, 14.1 WXGA, Windows 7 Professional (Off-Lease) at TigerDirect.com


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Pricey for a college laptop. I had something like this in mind for $270.
> 
> Lenovo ThinkPad R400 Notebook PC - Intel Core 2 Duo 2.26GHz, 2GB DDR3, 160GB HDD, DVD-ROM, 14.1 WXGA, Windows 7 Professional (Off-Lease) at TigerDirect.com


The price is nice if he only has to type papers on it and have access to the web. 

It's going to depend a lot on what his major is. If its anything in tech, your not going to want a bare bones laptop for him. It's not a status symbol like a pair of Nike shoes, it's a tool. Think Harbor Freight vs Snap-on. Sure, both tools are going to get the job done once or twice, but which one is going to last longer or have a better warranty. Which one might help him get the job done faster/better.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If it were me, I'd recommend a Lenovo or a Mac, though for different reasons than others - I would think that reliability would be paramount.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Maverick_mg said:


> The price is nice if he only has to type papers on it and have access to the web.
> 
> It's going to depend a lot on what his major is. If its anything in tech, your not going to want a bare bones laptop for him. It's not a status symbol like a pair of Nike shoes, it's a tool. Think Harbor Freight vs Snap-on. Sure, both tools are going to get the job done once or twice, but which one is going to last longer or have a better warranty. Which one might help him get the job done faster/better.


And that's why so many people still spend $700 on a laptop. The motivation is insecurity that they aren't buying enough of a machine. I've seen nothing in this thread that indicates the $270 Lenovo won't do the job. Heck, it's a faster laptop than I happen to be using right now, and the core of my work is IT.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

what is he going to go to school for? is he going to be carting it around or sitting on a desk. he might just need a desktop and a cheap tablet(or his cell phone) you really need to ask the school what they prefer. if you get a mac at the school i attended you will not be able to use your computer to summit papers to the teacher.(you had to use IE5 compatible browsers, yea my school sucked) my point is that you need to talk to his adviser and base it on that. at ga tech and mit a built in serial port is a big time saver on some tracks(its a pain hunting for your usb to serial adapter when you need it. Most likely he will just need a cheap ass computer that has a full size keyboard.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Maverick_mg said:


> The price is nice if he only has to type papers on it and have access to the web.
> 
> It's going to depend a lot on what his major is. If its anything in tech, your not going to want a bare bones laptop for him. It's not a status symbol like a pair of Nike shoes, it's a tool. Think Harbor Freight vs Snap-on. Sure, both tools are going to get the job done once or twice, but which one is going to last longer or have a better warranty. Which one might help him get the job done faster/better.


"Think Harbor Freight vs Snap-on" :spinsmiley:

My wife had the Harbor Freight vs Snap on discussion with her dad, He wanted to order him HF tools the collage has a recommended tool list and Harbor Freight is no where on it.

He is going to learn to be a gas compressor mechanic, a two year degree from a state collage vo tech school. They will have english and some other classes as well as hands on training. The school is wi fi through out. Didn't won't to short him on a computer but don't want to spend too much either.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nevada said:


> And that's why so many people still spend $700 on a laptop. The motivation is insecurity that they aren't buying enough of a machine. I've seen nothing in this thread that indicates the $270 Lenovo won't do the job. Heck, it's a faster laptop than I happen to be using right now, and the core of my work is IT.


Same for me. The reason I recommend about a $500 one, however, is twofold:

1. *Most* (not all) who can afford a $250 laptop can afford a $500 laptop.
2. In my experience, if you want to ensure you're getting a reliable laptop (and IMHO the word 'ensure' means new), you don't really want to go less than about $400 or else they'll skimp in ways you don't want them to.

Now, if they've got any technical skills at all, then heck yea they can get away with a used one. But if not, I recommend a slightly more expensive one - and it has nothing to do with capability, just reliability.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kung said:


> In my experience, if you want to ensure you're getting a reliable laptop (and IMHO the word 'ensure' means new), you don't really want to go less than about $400 or else they'll skimp in ways you don't want them to.


It would be an uphill battle to convince me that a $400 or $500 Lenovo is any more reliable than a $250 Lenovo. I would rather believe you are paying for performance with higher priced laptops.

Performance isn't a bad thing, it's just that most people don't get their money's worth from buying premium laptops. The $250 laptop might be contemporary for 3 years, where the $500 laptop might be contemporary for more like 3 1/2 years. You have to ask yourself if that extra 6 months of contemporary service is worth doubling the price of the laptop.

I paid $250 for my Lenovo G530 about 3 years ago at Frys Electronics, Las Vegas. It has an Intel Pentium dual-core T4200 2.0GHz processor with 2 gig memory. I have no plans for upgrade.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Find out if the college has any special deals for students. Also find out if its a MAC or windows school... Also check with the school on deals for student software.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks every one for the help.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Apple almost always has good educational pricing during the summer so I'd wait to purchase until you know what they will need, if the school will provide anything and what the Apple deal is. My oldest got $100 off the MacBook Pro and a free iTouch and my second daughter got the $100 off the Pro, the iTouch and a printer. Great deals!


----------

